# The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...

*The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*

1. *Build your first singlespeed* -- inspired by others riding SS, you either convert an old bike or buy an entry level SS to get the flavor.. Ride it, ***** about how hard it is getting up the hills, think about where to ride next. Lather, rinse and repeat...

2. *Upgrade madness* -- the weight weenie / blinglespeed side takes over and you suddenly develop a need to upgrade. A combination of an empty bank account, an upset significant other or a weight weenie part failure ensues. You have parts shipped to work, so the wife won't see the bike parts you ordered. You start looking for ideas (like the MTBR SS forum) to further your obsession of the perfect SS.

3. *Gear ratios* - your brain becomes obsessed with determining the optimum gear ratio for the upcoming race or given terrain. You temporarily lose focus on just riding and being one with your bike. Your library of forks, chain rings and cogs/cassettes starts to rival the selection at Supergo or Webcyclery.

4. *Realization* - the entry level SS no longer is good enough. You convince yourself you need a better bike -- custom, SS specific, whatever..

5. *Purism* - you realize that you're almost exclusively riding your SS. Your other bikes are collecting dust. Under your breath, you sometimes mock others riding gears and work your butt off to one-up them. You use your SS as a tool to brag or as an excuse / handicap (I geared too stiff for the course...) Start hating RockShox and Shimano just on principle, and start thinking rigid forks and DH tires are the better setup.

6. *Laziness* - you go out and upgrade to a "proper" SS. Now that you it, the upgrade and gear ratio obsessions are fulfilled. You get lazy, and start trashing your bike without taking care of it. You forget about checking tire pressures, chain tension, broken teeth and don't even consider about the consequences. A wonderful delusion, until the bike leaves you stranded 5 miles from your car, and your cell phone has no signal deep in the woods...

7. *Heresy* - ride your SS so much, that when you ride your geared bike, you miss your SS. You take it one step further and actually sell off the geared bike(s) that you previously couldn't live without.

8. *Fight club* - start putting beer in your water bottles, grow some unusual facial hair (for the men), dress like a freak, and acquire the attitude that you don't give a **** about racing or beating the gearies. Riding a pink colored bike frame or wearing orange socks with your Birkenstocks to a bar after the ride doesn't even click to you as being strange.

9 (optional) *Scorching* - as if SS'ing isn't fringe enough, start thinking http://www.63xc.com is an interesting alternative. Give it a go, maybe even get hooked.

10. *Approach martyrdom* - actually leave the clique by riding so much that few buddies can keep up with you. You become one with your bike. You simultaneously learn a level of humbleness and let your results speak for themselves.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

great work


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

paqrat said:


> A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...


Its all so true 

Give #9 a go, silly amounts of fun and you'll build your next bike up with no rear brake bosses 

SSP

(#9-ish.....and a long way off #10)


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

*so true!*

Good stuff!

I'm actually taking a buddy of mine for his first SS ride. He is gonna be using one of my SS's and I'm sure a Bianchi HT that he has laying around will be his next bike of choice. A SS no less!

I also hope to ride his ass to the ground for the first time ever and watch him puke, curse and hurt like he usually makes me feel.

oh yes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

*Very funny!*

My slightly modified version:

*The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*

1. *Build your first singlespeed* -- inspired by others riding SS, you either convert an old bike or buy an entry level SS to get the flavor.. Ride it, ***** about how hard it is getting up the hills, think about where to ride next. Lather, rinse and repeat...

2. *Upgrade madness* -- the weight weenie / blinglespeed side takes over and you suddenly develop a need to upgrade. A combination of an empty bank account, an upset significant other or a weight weenie part failure ensues. You have parts shipped to work, so the wife won't see the bike parts you ordered. You start looking for ideas (like the MTBR SS forum) to further your obsession of the perfect SS.

This happened VERY early on.... 7. *Heresy* - ride your SS so much, that when you ride your geared bike, you miss your SS. You take it one step further and actually sell off the geared bike(s) that you previously couldn't live without.

3. *Gear ratios* - your brain becomes obsessed with determining the optimum gear ratio for the upcoming race or given terrain. You temporarily lose focus on just riding and being one with your bike. Your library of forks, chain rings and cogs/cassettes starts to rival the selection at Supergo or Webcyclery.

4. *Realization* - the entry level SS no longer is good enough. You convince yourself you need a better bike -- custom, SS specific, whatever..

5. *Purism* - you realize that you're almost exclusively riding your SS. Your other bikes are collecting dust. Under your breath, you sometimes mock others riding gears and work your butt off to one-up them. You use your SS as a tool to brag or as an excuse / handicap (I geared too stiff for the course...) Start hating RockShox and Shimano just on principle, and start thinking rigid forks and DH tires are the better setup.

6. *Laziness* - you go out and upgrade to a "proper" SS. Now that you it, the upgrade and gear ratio obsessions are fulfilled. You get lazy, and start trashing your bike without taking care of it. You forget about checking tire pressures, chain tension, broken teeth and don't even consider about the consequences. A wonderful delusion, until the bike leaves you stranded 5 miles from your car, and your cell phone has no signal deep in the woods...

I'm currently sitting right about here... 

8. *Fight club* - start putting beer in your water bottles, grow some unusual facial hair (for the men), dress like a freak, and acquire the attitude that you don't give a **** about racing or beating the gearies. Riding a pink colored bike frame or wearing orange socks with your Birkenstocks to a bar after the ride doesn't even click to you as being strange.

9 (optional) *Scorching* - as if SS'ing isn't fringe enough, start thinking http://www.63xc.com is an interesting alternative. Give it a go, maybe even get hooked.

10. *Approach martyrdom* - actually leave the clique by riding so much that few buddies can keep up with you. You become one with your bike. You simultaneously learn a level of humbleness and let your results speak for themselves.[/QUOTE]


----------



## joyride1x1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*so true*

I'm in a perpetual state of #2


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh man....*

seems like I am in the #4-5 range, with a taste of #8. Oh, can relate to all points. Thanks for making me laugh so hard I was crying. Parts and bikes get shipped to work all the time  (I don't work in a shop). Nice job Paqrat.

Mike


----------



## silverc (Jun 13, 2004)

*2ish*

Thats great. I think I was one of those few who skipped 0-2 and started somewhere around 2.5. Thought that a SS was cool rode my bro's aboout 3 times and then built my own upgraded one. I am dreading the gear ratio bit though. Is it possible to just miss phases all toghether? Skip 3, and move onto 4-6, since I am thinking about converting my gearie?

Props to writing that man.


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

*the Zen of SS*

"blinglespeed" - what a perfect word! I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hmmm... skipped 2 and 3...*

Pretty well entrenched in 9, don't think I'll ever be fast enough for 10!

the los


----------



## drm (Jul 29, 2004)

*That's great*

Between 3 and 4 I started to make jumps in the fitness aspect of it. I started to be able to stand as much as I wanted to, my knees didn't feel like they were going to explode when low rpm grinding and I was beginning to have enough confidence to ride my SS on any trail. I'm starting to think that a 34:16 isn't all that crazy anymore....


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

*But it goes to eleven*

You forgot about going fixed, Rudi has them all down. I think he rides until he gets inspired about whatever painting he is working on.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice solid 6 with shades of 7*



paqrat said:


> 6. *Laziness* - you go out and upgrade to a "proper" SS. Now that you it, the upgrade and gear ratio obsessions are fulfilled. You get lazy, and start trashing your bike without taking care of it. You forget about checking tire pressures, chain tension, broken teeth and don't even consider about the consequences. A wonderful delusion, until the bike leaves you stranded 5 miles from your car, and your cell phone has no signal deep in the woods...
> 
> 7. *Heresy* - ride your SS so much, that when you ride your geared bike, you miss your SS. You take it one step further and actually sell off the geared bike(s) that you previously couldn't live without.
> 
> ...


I'm solidly entrenched at 6 based on my thursday morning post ride conversation with Diamond Dave, my racing partner for this weekend's Rapture in Misery...

Dave: I'm planning on cleaning my bike for the race, how about you.

Ken: I need to get to the LBS and pick up a tube. I have a slow leak in my rear tire that I need to change out before the race.

Dave: So that's your race prep for your bike, huh?

Ken: Pretty much. I may knock some of the mud off it and lube the drive train.

Dave: When I said clean my bike, I meant that I would lube the drive train, but I'll see how motivated I am.

Dave and I are both sitting solidly at 6. There is a variation of Step 7 that I fall in to:

7. * Old and weak SSer * - You're getting old, your back kills you before, during and after every ride. Your legs and lungs tend to fail you when you ride on trails with elevations above 1000 feet. You grudglingly admit that you're not man enough to ride a SS in Colorado or Utah for more than a day without blowing up. You purchase a FS geared bike that's pretty blinged up for epic rides and epic trips that you're to big a pûssy to handle on your SS. 95% of the time, the FS geared bike is a $3,500 boat anchor sitting neglected in your garage. You can't sell it because you need the crutch when you ride out of state trails, but for most of the riding that you do, your preference is the SS.

This definition of #7 puts me at a *solid * 6.5.

Ken


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Classic post.*

That should be part of the SS FAQ.

I, for one, sit squarely on Phase 4. I ride a SS conversion with an old rusty (though awesome) frame. Blingy parts are creeping their way in. (Did I *really* need that carbon Salsa booster?)


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*cool list*

not sure where I stand on this list...
I have one bike...was a regular 21speed XC mtb, over a couple months I turned it into what i call a 26inch bmx. The reason i SS'd it was for reliability and strength.
36x16 sometimes 38x16... i did run it at 42x16 but needed too much run-up for some jumps.
I will never ride a geared bike again.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Actually, there's one more...*

Beyond fixed-gear mountainbiking: Mountain unicycling.

http://www.unicycling.com/muni/

And I guess one step beyond *that* would be Mountain Pogo Sticking. (I haven't looked for a link for that one)


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

a solid 6 here with hints of all of them.

what's wrong with having beer in the waterbottles? 

nice work paqrat!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*# 8 with a bullet...*



paqrat said:


> Riding a pink colored bike frame or wearing orange socks with your Birkenstocks to a bar after the ride doesn't even click to you as being strange.


should it? Great, now I have a complex 

Nice work putting that together! good stuff

HW


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Also a 6+*

I'm not ready to sell off the geared bike in favor of SS only, but I'm leaning dangerously close. Plus I'm with Keni in KC on the "too old" thing. Got my arse handed to me out at the ND-NAG by riding the SS the first two rides. Craaazy harsh - had to use the FS crutch the rest of the weekend.

I stripped a lot of parts off my swank custom-built geared HT to build a new Surly frame. That got stolen so I used the insurance $$ for a sweeet Spot. Now I'm slowly putting parts back on the gearie so I can ride it a few months and sell it to pay for a high-zoot 24" wheeled Specialized FS bike for my 7 year old.

At this point he and I are neck-in-neck at 2:1 SS versus geared

Me: Spot SS
Peugoet fixie
RM Slayer gearie

Him: Haro mini vert bike SS
GT mini BMX racer SS
Trek 220 gearie


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> should it? Great, now I have a complex


Just to help you out a bit more:


----------



## dodjy (Mar 3, 2004)

I think I have experienced periods of 7 and 9, but the others have eluded me (or I haven't looked for them). Is this progression used to grade singlespeediness? If so, I must not be as singlespeedy as others, despite my three fixie- and one freewheel-SS. I find that I still enjoy riding my other bikes (geared, FS, urban, road) just as much as when I first got them. They all offer something different. Maybe it's similar to eating at sushi bar after riding and ordering only a daikon roll (or something analogous to one's perspective on purism). Sometimes I crave smoked eel, conch, and octopus (and sometimes I even like to mix it up a bit).  Regardless, it is very entertaining in the final analysis. 

dd..''


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Went from 5 to 7, cause I'm a po grad student with a kid.
Some day 6 will come
and 6 may be 9


----------



## fixedbeer (May 10, 2004)

*more on #9*

you become so enthralled/obsessed with the fact that fixed-gear offroad is the most fun you have ever had since you first learned to skid when you were a child that it becomes your only SS mountain bike. then, you start realizing flaws in current products and wishing for easier ways to do things even to the simplest form of biking. then, you quit your job and start a company totally based around the narrowest bicycling group known; fixed-gear mountain biking.

why? because you love it that much. peace.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Stock between 6 and 7.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*I love it!*

I am at about 6.8754


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

definitly 10 mtb ,cx,rode bikes all fixed selling my super light race SS dont ride it any more havent had a geared mtb in 2years.cant find anyone to go ride with my.evryone on the trail thinks your strange,its lonely at ten but rewarding .


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*A babe in the woods*

.....only been at this for 5 months and score a #5. Am I normal?


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Me too, Fred. 1 to a 5 ... skipping all the stages that involve money, because I can't afford those steps ...


----------



## twysted_prism (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm staying at 1 cos 1 is enough

;-)

Nice bit of writing


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Definitely at number 8 and holding for six or seven years now. Wouldn't know how to shift if I had to. Still uneasy about fixed in the dirt though. I'll just stay here at 8.


----------



## Carebear (May 6, 2004)

Well done!!! Thanks for the laugh and the kick in the butt!


Number one went by quick!

I presently have no significant other, but I am here looking for ideas.

I have been playing around with gear ratios since early on, Sticking to playing with the rear cog. I have been pretty happy with 2:1 thus far. Now I'm wondering about replacing my 32 in front with a 34! My Skareb Super w/SPV will be the mainstay in front for a while.

I do want to get rid of the Convert. A couple friends who own a bike shop (Addictive Cycles in Braselton, GA) are coming out with a SS specific frame. I can't wait!!!

I don't ever imagine myself as exclusively SS. However, a year ago I never imagined liking it!


----------



## redfooj (Aug 3, 2004)

i cant relate to any of those ! maybe 4....


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Solid 8*

and I rode a fixed-gear with knobbies and flat pedals that I built myself around most of last weekend, which seems like the fringes of 9 to me.

Somehow though, I think there's a 12-step progression of mountain biking in general of which one or more of the steps is the 10 stages of SSing.

As I progress from 8 to 9, I've been taking out my new Titus dually a bit more than the rules seem to allow.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*double post - ignore me*

-doh-


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Presently at #3 and thought i would *done* after i find the perfect all around ratio.

Riding a converted gearie right now, really don't feel the need to buy a SS specific frame _yet_ but i have only been at this for a couple of months.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

*Spinal Tap moment...*

When this was printed in The Outcast magazine (www.yesweareontheweb.com) there was an additional stage...

Step 11: Disapear up own ass



Alex


----------



## DukeSS (Sep 27, 2005)

hmm fiver


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

um I skipped 4 but I'm pretty much there. Just built up my second fixed gear bike yesterday, raced a "proper" race the other day on my SS XC bike, I now have 7 bikes and no gears (and only one suspension fork).

- Joel


----------



## marc-e (Sep 19, 2005)

nicely put; it's even a little scary how on it is.

i'm currently a solid 6 (always jumping back to 3 though), but my 70's punk rock roots constantly dip me into 8; maybe it's a 40 something, too much saddle time, dead perinium thang? 

thanks for the blurb, i don't feel so alone anymore; but alas, i am.


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I am a little farther along than when this post was started. Not quite sure where I am, but I have done parts of 1-7. I sometimes drink beer before and most the time after the ride, but have not put one in my bottle cage (shook up?). 
I guess I am a little different too because I have not converted to the rigid fork. I can see how it would be nice for some things, but my bad wrists keep me from trying. I don't have a new high tech fork, but something to break the edge off.

I am currently trying to figure out where I can come up with the money to get my blinglespeed. My 1x1 is nice, but I want so much more.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Great thread! I never went through the parts obsession, just because I figured the simplicity of the bike would make it light enough. But now I'm selling my geared road bike -- the last of the derailleurs -- so I can get that SS 29er. Then I'll have it all: a fixie, a cruiser, and an SS Bigwheel. What more could a man possibly need? The facial hair is coming along quite nicely, too... so call me a 7.5


----------



## singlespeedfarmer (Sep 16, 2005)

I was lucky to have a Spot that was already pimped out as my first SS . So I whent from 1-5 emmediately. now i float back and forth from 5-8.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Kinda frightening!*

I'm probably going to embark on this journey sometime in the next year or so. Difference is, I'll probably skip 1-3 right off and start at 4. 

Where do 29" wheels fit into this scheme?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Not to honk my own horn but since I'm fairly anonymous on here and it's all relative to who you ride with I think I may be approaching # 10, "You simultaneously learn a level of humbleness"- this post excluded. Went out to show some friends the local trails I had found and been riding all summer and dropped them which suprised the hell out of me cause they usually hammer me to the ground. Probably a combination of them having an off day, my knowledge of the trails and their lack of knowledge of said trails. At anyrate feeling strong these days. I think that I skipped the whole gear ratio thing cause I'm still running the 36:18 that the sprung came with and the 34:17 the unsprung came with, mind over matter and a sincere hatered of working on my bikes. Haven't been on my geared bike since, well I can't even remember. As far as the "Fight Club", last night was the first night that I didn't take a beer with me in, well I can't remeber that either. October at night at over 8000 feet in the Rockies is no time to be hanging out swilling beer. I don't put into H2O bottles either, I've developed a system where you take a can of beer from the freezer, 15-20 minutes max, and stick it into 2 koozies, 1/2 the can in each of them. Stick it in your pack and presto, coldies for the break. Working on the throat beard as we speak, heard someone say, "why buy a scarf when you can grow one"...true enough!


----------



## Mannz (Apr 7, 2005)

*The truth hurts*

Yea number 7(b) is a killer! Were packing this week for some east coast rides. I haven't rode a gearie in ages, but the SS came of the prep stand, and the geared bike went on.

My wife being the sage old gal that she is...raised an eyebrow, but chose not to comment. 

I guess I'm just wimping out because of unknown trails and elevations. I do it everytime I travel for an epic, and always miss the SS.



Ken in KC said:


> I'm solidly entrenched at 6 based on my thursday morning post ride conversation with Diamond Dave, my racing partner for this weekend's Rapture in Misery...
> 
> Dave: I'm planning on cleaning my bike for the race, how about you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

I think I fell off the chart. Went through most of those stages but got lost after 8. I bent my frame, got a cross check and have been riding that mostly solo single speed style on the road for generally 100+ mi rides where I hunt for the most climbing possible. Recently, the trails have been calling me back only my frame is still bent and I'm too lazy to try and get it fixed(mailing back to builder) so I've decided to cheat and make it a fixed gear. That solves the bent disc tab + broken rear avid disc bb7 problem. 

I started dreaming about bombing down trails with my feet back, superman style, or perhaps putting some abrasive material on the downtube and riding down with my feet there???? hmm..

Maybe I'll find my way back one of these days...


----------



## l-dub1 (Aug 12, 2005)

*I hear ya*

I'm on the Cross Check / Fixed trip too right now. I applied the skateboard grip tape to the downtube in August and it's been all downhill (literally) from there.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

*Classic*



Drewdane said:


> I'm probably going to embark on this journey sometime in the next year or so. Difference is, I'll probably skip 1-3 right off and start at 4.
> 
> _Where do 29" wheels fit into this scheme?  _


See below............

1.* Build your first singlespeed* Yep
2. *Upgrade madness* -It is a sickness. Wifey says "Well it is better than being addicted to drugs". However she does refer M-Biking as my "Master"  
3. *Gear ratios* - Nope all steep ups and downs here sticking with one ratio
4.* Realization* - On my third SS in the past 18 months! (two 26'ers and now a 29'er. Never going back NEVER!) Also looking at a fourth (custom 29'er).  
5. *Purism* - Negative on the rigid thang. Been there. My 40 something elbows and wrists hurt too much on a rigid fork. _you realize that you're almost exclusively riding your SS. Your other bikes are collecting dust. Under your breath, you sometimes mock others riding gears and work your butt off to one-up them. You use your SS as a tool to brag or as an excuse / handicap (I geared too stiff for the course...) _ I sometimes chose to ride alone because most of my riding buddies only have FS geared trail bikes.  
6. *Laziness * - AHH not there yet but you are scaring me  
7.* Heresy* - 75% there. Have no desire to ride it at all. If I am forced to ride it I ***** the whole time (under my breath)

8. *Fight club * - Yikes! The Guinness flows* after * the ride

9 (optional) *Scorching * Not there 
10. *Approach martyrdom * - My goal


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

paqrat said:


> 7. *Heresy* - ride your SS so much, that when you ride your geared bike, you miss your SS. You take it one step further and actually sell off the geared bike(s) that you previously couldn't live without.


I have recently converted to the dark side. I just did no. 7. No looking back.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

paqrat said:


> 7.a *Heresy *- ride your SS so much, that when you ride your geared bike, you miss your SS. You take it one step further and actually sell off the geared bike(s) that you previously couldn't live without.





Ken in KC said:


> There is a variation of Step 7 that I fall in to:
> 
> 7b. * Old and weak SSer * - You're getting old, your back kills you before, during and after every ride. Your legs and lungs tend to fail you when you ride on trails with elevations above 1000 feet. You grudglingly admit that you're not man enough to ride a SS in Colorado or Utah for more than a day without blowing up. You purchase a FS geared bike that's pretty blinged up for epic rides and epic trips that you're to big a p?to handle on your SS. 95% of the time, the FS geared bike is a $3,500 boat anchor sitting neglected in your garage. You can't sell it because you need the crutch when you ride out of state trails, but for most of the riding that you do, your preference is the SS.
> 
> ...


I'm definately somewhere in 7 (skipped 6 entirely). I have never ridden Utah or Colorado so I don't know if I need a geared bike. I sold a Jamis Dakar FS to my buddy before I went custom years ago. I converted my old Peugeot to SS but still keep a 2 geared hardtails. One is my old Bontrager that I just can't sell (but never ride) and the other is a 94 Barracuda that I pull my 7 year old on with an Alley Cat with; but he's getting bigger so I figure I will have no need for the Baracuda by the time he's 8.

Perhaps Ken has not reached

7. c.* The Zen rider *. Usually an older bike rider and can't get SS out of his/her system. Usually rides alone and grinds his/her way on a SS even after the knees and back are shot. It's like level 10 but you're old and slow. You are one with the bike so you still your mind and either look within or listen to God's whispers.

1G1G, Brad


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

Singlespeedpunk said:


> When this was printed in The Outcast magazine (www.yesweareontheweb.com) there was an additional stage...
> 
> Step 11: Disapear up own ass
> 
> ...


What???? I'm published????

By the way, still on #9.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*shooting for ten*



Thanks for the good read..


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 23, 2005)

*crossed sickness phase*



paqrat said:


> A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...
> 
> *The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*
> 
> ...


 Well it's winter, it's been raining in western Wa and that means it's cross season, so far I have done 3 races this season, 2fixed and one on the geared bike, cause it was less then 24 hours after the 2nd race, but with the geared cross bike so dirty still, I'll probably just try fixed for the rest of the season, I won't even have to worry about wearing down my rear wheel braking surface. 
I never really rode off road with gears, I did definitly get into the upgrade madness stage, now I've got 7 bikes, ssrigid aluminum monocog with dh tires and profiles, Kona unit with a zoke, older orange/red 03 color, Pea green cross check ss fixed cross racer, bright yellow custom Curtlo geared cross bike which is also my road bike, 20" bmx racer, 24" bmx racer, 20" bmx bike that I ride off road with front and rear v brakes. Not quite to martydom, but I have been trail runnning with Rocko, my german shorthaired pointer to stay in shape for cross so maybe I'm on my way.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

paqrat said:


> What???? I'm published????
> 
> By the way, still on #9.


Yep in the latest issue, err 14 I think 

Alex


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Doing SS for over a year now, maybe I will reach some more levels but I doubt it.

2, as I am considering getting some new tires even though the old not worn out.
6 but that is not just about SSing but my whole life.
8 as I dont give a crap about racing or beating any other riders or how the bike looks.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm a # 9
Every bike I see, I wanna fix. I started riding fixed on the trail too. I'm hooked! For the love of all thet's good, someone help me!


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

*Def. # 8....with hints of 10*

was once the full on racer guy so hint's of 10 still exist...so def a level 8 with hints of the zen rider...

10 is the goal.....ride till I melt away the pounds get the guant hungry look and become one w/ the bike once more.

peace


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

aka brad said:


> I'm definately somewhere in 7 (skipped 6 entirely). I have never ridden Utah or Colorado so I don't know if I need a geared bike. I sold a Jamis Dakar FS to my buddy before I went custom years ago. I converted my old Peugeot to SS but still keep a 2 geared hardtails. One is my old Bontrager that I just can't sell (but never ride) and the other is a 94 Barracuda that I pull my 7 year old on with an Alley Cat with; but he's getting bigger so I figure I will have no need for the Baracuda by the time he's 8.
> 
> Perhaps Ken has not reached
> 
> ...


Brad, I love it! Old and slow, problem is I "heart" to ride bikes! Especially fixed gear. 
VTW


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

*time for a re-eval*

here ya go have at it.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

*the other list:*

*A*: you get sick of breaking derailluers and the complexity and planned obsolescence of multispeed drivetrains, so you build up a single speed to give it a go. you either convert your current bike, or get a frame and fork and part out your geared bike for it.

*B*: you rellish in the simplicity.

*C*: you want everyone to know you're riding a singlespeed.

*D*: you don't give a sh!t if everyone knows you're riding a singlespeed or not.

*E*: you've been riding just singlespeeds so long you forget that your bike is different till someone points it out.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

There has to be something about upgrading to a 29'er.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Harhar

I was kinda 10ish 

but dropped back to 6 - the big lazyness. I guess my front tyre leaks since 3 month and I only can motivate to put some air in it every 3 days.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

Just hit #9 and I'm hooked. I'm also one bike part away from getting divorced.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: To True to it all! I'm probably somewhere around the #8 mark as I rode in jeans and work boots yesterday with jeans rolled up to my knees and red wool socks. I actually thought I looked kinda cool. Just wish I was faster though!


----------



## ridenfish39 (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to think riding a ss was stupid.I got my Monocog Flight about 4 months ago and since then my Dos Niner has been a coat hanger. Ive upgraded the fork, brakes, and crank. I want new wheels now. Pretty soon all i'll have to do is get a new frame and i'll have 2 bikes. I guess i am at stage 5 now.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes ... been through all those steps, a few times actually...

The weather has been strange here in Oz this summer, lots of rain and mud, so i've been riding my SS most of the time.

It's covered in mud and looks 'used'. 

There is just 'something' about a really light SS bike...the way it feels, the way it jumps when you pedal hard...not 'twitchy', just super-responsive...:thumbsup:

Beautiful .... :thumbsup:


Currently i'm on about 12, I think.. 



R.


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

IMHO

Step 10 should not be given to yourself, but is a point placed upon you by others. Just see it bad form to claim it personally.


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. Now I am going to have to call my fanciest SS my "blinglespeed" although I don't want to.

And...suggesting beer in the waterbottles...don't give me ideas like that. Darn...checking my Sierra Nevada label for carb content.

No risk of the orange sock or pink frame...maybe yellow though. 

And...I want to know more about the skateboard tape...I had been considering those big footpegs the kids bolt to their bikes for tricks and so their friends can hitch a ride. I wonder if they will fit the blinglespeed...? ;-)


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

paqrat said:


> A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...
> 
> *The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*
> 
> ...


my .02


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

At #9 and brakeless. Not proud of it, but lost in my own little world. Easily the best post I've read here!


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

*Eightish*

On my last ride I was wondering why my used CO2 cartridges were making such a rattling noise in my pack. When I got home I discovered I was still hauling around a couple of empty beer bottles from my night ride earlier in the week!


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

fixedbeer said:


> you become so enthralled/obsessed with the fact that fixed-gear offroad is the most fun you have ever had since you first learned to skid when you were a child that it becomes your only SS mountain bike. then, you start realizing flaws in current products and wishing for easier ways to do things even to the simplest form of biking. then, you quit your job and start a company totally based around the narrowest bicycling group known; fixed-gear mountain biking.
> 
> why? because you love it that much. peace.


Yeah....ummm... you pretty much read my mind and while it may not be the brightest idea, I am currently looking into money issues to see if I can do just that, commit to the lifestyle I love. SS/fixed/covering the most possible ground on the most pure noble invention in history.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

BThor said:


> IMHO
> 
> Step 10 should not be given to yourself, but is a point placed upon you by others. Just see it bad form to claim it personally.


Could not have been put better. I hope to be there one day but pretty sure I will not know unless someone tells me.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Caffeine Powered said:


> my .02


Awesome CP. Much respect from the wax poetic types here ( myself included). Thanks for keeping us in check. P.S. I have 10,000 road miles under my belt in the last 4 years. Not bragging, just saying how much I've fallen for the hype of riding SS and fixed offroad. Always respected your post but never more than this one. Keep on rolling no matter what the drive train, just as long as it's not leaving a carbon foot print.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

There ain't anything mentioned about riding a century on your SS....I'm thinking about it.
Guess that'd go under #5. Great post. I think I need a proper 29'er SS as my do it all, since I'm a converted roadie.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I jumped to 9 before regressing(or evolving.....or just getting a real job) back to 2. I didn't sell my geared bike yet, but I haven't thrown a leg over it in 2 years. But I did sell my nice SS bike with the disc brakes and 700.00 suspension fork, keeping the ridged fork/single V-brake Fixie as the main ride. So what step is that?


----------



## v10isez (Jan 29, 2008)

yes def diggin on the number 2 upgrade madness! so much fun but so painful. nothing seems to be enough  just ordered some juicy sevens and they arent even here yet and already want to get new levers ahhh why


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

paqrat said:


> A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...
> 
> *The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*
> 
> ...


11. Realize that cars go much faster, and get a lovely automatic BMW.

12. Try driving a friends manual transmission and like it.

13. Get a honda civic manual, and upgrade everything about it.

14. Paint flames on your car.

15. Realize that cars give you no satisfaction, sell your car and get a bike.

16. Repeat from the begging


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

#45 - learn how to weld


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Considering tattoos should be in there somewhere. Should I worry if I sprinted from 1 to 7 since July of this year?


----------



## Cam_C (Jun 24, 2008)

Great List!
Playing off of your reference to Fight Club ...a while back I'd come up with another list:

*The Rules of SS Club*

1st RULE: You do not talk about SS Club...except on forums.mtbr.com

2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about SS Club!

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop", goes limp, or taps out...they should go back to riding bikes with gears.

4th RULE: Only two wheels to an SS. No granny trikes.

5th RULE: One gear at a time.

6th RULE: No shirt, & no shoes...is probably not a good idea on an SS and should be saved for beach cruisers only.

7th RULE: SS Rides will go on as long as they have to...or you think you want them to.

8th RULE: If this is your first ride in SS Club, you HAVE to have fun.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

paqrat said:


> A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...
> 
> *The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*
> 
> ...


Wow, didnt think i was that far along but im at 10. Went through all the steps but skipped 9. Iv recently fallen back to laziness tough.

EDIT: Iv since found a faster group of friends which has led to my return of laziness. Oh and "get a road bike" should be in there somewhere.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

My views...

1. You find out on a long uphill what "I can't breath really is"(then stand up more cause your in the first stage of the obsession)

2. You look for more and bigger hills to conquer, cause it feeds your desires(your now hooked).

3. You ride with "Gearies" just to drop them on the uphills as they sit to spin.

4. You laugh when you hear someone say "Man I torn off my rear derailer on that freek'in rock" or "My bikes not shifting right"

5. Total Obsession...You get a "Gold or Silver or Colored blingle" chain & some funky ano colored parts for your ride just to piss other off, cause they think it makes you faster, stronger. And you always comment "How you love the really cool chain" to them.

6. You talk with other SSers and ask" "Hey is that an 18 tooth in the back?" WOW!!!! Freek'in amazing! You add higher(harder) gearing knowing that now your much stronger and look for "more" speed and momentum.

IT NEVER ENDS = GOOD THING

NEPMTBA
NOW GO RIP IT!


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

*My magic #*

I'm currently a #5, #6. #7 hybrid...sort of a mutt I suppose.


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

Once again my philosophy won't be categorized. I'm closest to a five. I dropped the bling mostly with the gears years ago. I say mostly because I do own a Steelman CX SS. That is the roadie. The parts on it are nice but reasonable. My trailbike is a 1x1 rigid with 2.5's and V brakes. Purism to me doesn't exclude Shimano, I use the best part I can find at the best price. I run a new Shimano square BB I got for $7. Impossible to beat that for performance for $ value. That is the machine part, as far as training goes I have been rocking the Neandertal SS. I have gone back to running. I go real fast and can even feel the flow of the trails. Now that is pure.


----------



## archtop44 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ha ha! Really funny 'cause it's true!

7. Heresy - ride your SS so much, that when you ride your geared bike, you miss your SS. You take it one step further and actually sell off the geared bike(s) that you previously couldn't live without.

Somewhere in the 5-7 range you could insert something like: 

"Still own a super nice, high zoot geared fs bike, but love the hardtail/rigid SS so much that you bring it on stupidly steep, idiotically rocky, high altitude rides much better suited to the fully you left at home."


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I was reading through this list thinking it was the same generic stuff I have ridden on SS philosophy several times previous until I got to #8. I do have a pink & black SS I use strictly for road riding (commutes and such). I also am a fan of knee-high striped socks both on the trail and off. I’m not sure when or why this occurred, but I find myself not caring much anymore. Add full tattoo sleeves along with a new found love of real Zen (blissful nothingness). 

So I guess I am #9, first I hear of 63xc so I guess it needs some looking into before I reach martyrdom…


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

or you could just say.....

#11. Become a hipster.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

paqrat said:


> *The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*
> 
> 1. *Build your first singlespeed* -- Skipped this one in favor of a Ventana El Toro at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

The Diesel said:


> or you could just say.....
> 
> #11. Become a hipster.


wrong, most people do that first...


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

1. *Build your first singlespeed* -- Check.

2. *Upgrade madness* -- Nope, don't have the money or desire for the bling. Upgrade as things break.

3. *Gear ratios* - 32-16 was too tall, went to 32-20, perfect for nearly everything I ride.

4. *Realization* - not yet, maybe if I come into a large sum of money.

5. *Purism* - Heading towards this one. If I could run my FS bike as a SS, I would ditch the gears for good.

6. *Laziness* - Nope. I'm anal about maintenance.

7. *Heresy* - I love the SS, but I'm not ready to ditch the geared FS yet.

8. *Fight club* - Nope. Though maybe at times.

9 (optional) *Scorching* - Not a chance.

10. *Approach martyrdom* - Trying to avoid this one.


----------



## Gearsequalqueers (Aug 2, 2009)

haha im still at 2 and 3 and will be for a while
(im 15 go figure)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

8, 5, 8, 7, 8, 5, 8, 7, 5, 7 ping pong. I got some fugly socks, oh, and baggies I wear over the lycra.  

Wet months I do much time at 9, teaches me balance skills while always pedaliing, fore and aft well as starboard and port. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surlyninja (Sep 16, 2009)

This has to be one of the best singlespeed related posts I have ever seen!


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

definately in a mix between 1, 2, and 3 but mostely 2 and 3


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Good stuff. 

IMHO after #10 Martyrdom, #11 must be 1,000 beautiful Virgins.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

11. Realize that singlespeeding and 29'ers are overdone, ubiquitous, psuedo-hip and trendy. Go back to gears, 3" - 4" of suspension front and rear, and 26" wheels, shave off that false-ironic mustache, get a haircut and a real job, and be "different." 

Again. 

12. Get another singlespeed and another 29'er, but make fun of people who ride singlespeeds and 29'ers. Be really ironic, but admit your own extreme hypocricy. 


Just sayin.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I must of missed the memo because I went from #1 to:

#1a. SS'ing sucks. IGH is where it's at. End of story.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

im on step 4


----------



## dlongto (May 23, 2007)

Haha. Got on this late, but 7C is me here in Colorado. 54 years old, ride my 29er rigid singlespeed about 8 hours a week by myself - push it through the really steep sections.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

1. Build your first singlespeed -- didn't really happen for me. i wanted to ride a mtb for a change of scenery from my usual bmx street routine, so i bought a used custom-built SS rigid from a local.
2. Upgrade madness -- too cheap to do a lot of this.
3. Gear ratios - definitely did this for a while. settled on 32/18 with a Singleator.
4. Realization - thought about this, but my current bike came so custom and sweet that i think anything i would buy new at this point would be a step down.


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

paqrat said:


> A bud of mine and I were discussing SS'ing and we came up with this list - I'm somewhere between 8 and 9...
> 
> *The Ten Phases of Singlespeeding*
> 
> ...


I find myself in a continual cycle between #2 and #7.

It's a very expensive cycle.

I'll buy a bike with some initial upgrades and think it's the _perfect _bike. I'll ride it that way for several months and then hit upgrade fever only to eventually get bored with the ride and sell it starting the timeline over at #2.


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*Out of order*

I went straight to number six. I saw my friends Trek 69'er and thought that it was a sexy bike. Finally bought one used, my first single speed, and pretty much never spent another dollar on my FS. I don't change my gearing much, I run a gear until I can clean my regular trails and then go smaller in the rear. I am one ride away from a 15t rear end to go with my 32t front.

I am intrigued by what is next for me.

Ride on-


----------

